# SBR uppers and registration



## 8'Duece (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a new LMT Defender lower semi auto with SOPMOD stock. I purchased this over the weekend down in Frankfort, Kentucky since it was the only dealer within two hours of driving distance that actually had them in stock. Every place else either didn't deal in them or wanted more for them to order than Gilberts Guns in Frankfort. 

I'm going to register this lower as an SBR and I want to pin an LMT CQBR 10.5" upper to it and add in the rail system from Daniel Defense or Surfire, add a Surefire light and VFG with an Aimpoint M3 and the LMT A2 rear BUIS. 

I've been told that having the SBR upper prior to having the lower registered is actually ok but I've been warned that if something out of the ordinary happened like a house fire or break in then it would prove "intent" even if it's not pinned to any other lowers that I have on a complete rifle. 

Any thoughts on the registration and owning the upper prior to actually recieving my Form 1's stamped ? 

And, since this is the first upper of that length, does it really need a heavy buffer and Gas Buster charger ?  I've been told the LMT's uppers run smooth without the need to upgrade the buffer or action spring.  What's your experience with this type of shorty barrel ??


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't do the shorties, but most of my buddies do for "room brooms". I have held on to a few of their uppers in the past, due to deployments and just out of town stuff. It was my understanding that as long as they are not assembled, they are not considered a SBR. 

Meaning taking the upper off the lower, store the upper and lower separate from each other.

This was just how I understood the law; I did call the local LEA and asked them how they would view this. The officer did not seem to even know what I was talking about and simply said yeah that sounds fine…

I would contact your local LEA and ask them how they interpret the law…


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 16, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I don't do the shorties, but most of my buddies do for "room brooms". I have held on to a few of their uppers in the past, due to deployments and just out of town stuff. It was my understanding that as long as they are not assembled, they are not considered a SBR.
> 
> Meaning taking the upper off the lower, store the upper and lower separate from each other.
> 
> ...



He probably had no idea what you where talking about. :uhh:


I've gotten mixed answers to my question.  One Class III dealer said no problem with having the upper even if I did have lowers in the same residence even if they where pinned to complete rifles. 

Another on M4carbine.net was pretty staunch about just waiting till the lower was officially SBR stamped. 

I don't think it matters either way but I'm going to wait till the lower is officially stamped and then have the upper delivered from Bravo Company USA. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jordan (Aug 16, 2008)

I am thinking about buying another AR. 

Either piece one together, maybe a Bushy lower and a DPMS upper, or just pay the dinero and go straight LMT.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> I am thinking about buying another AR.
> 
> Either piece one together, maybe a Bushy lower and a DPMS upper, or just pay the dinero and go straight LMT.



I'd go straight to LMT, but that's just me. 

I put together the LMT Defender lower with the LMT MRP upper with a 16" barrel and some Troy front and rear flip ups and my son took it as his damn birthday present 4 months before his birthday. :doh:

He's got an EOtech 553 with a Surefire M910 foregrip light running on it and he loves it. I also had added the LMT BCG group with PRI gas buster. 

Damn those kids !:doh:


----------



## jordan (Aug 16, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'd go straight to LMT, but that's just me.
> 
> I put together the LMT Defender lower with the LMT MRP upper with a 16" barrel and some Troy front and rear flip ups and my son took it as his damn birthday present 4 months before his birthday. :doh:
> 
> ...



I like Bushy though.. hmmm.. I am going to think about it some more. 

I am still debating buying an EOtech 512.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 16, 2008)

jordan said:


> I like Bushy though.. hmmm.. I am going to think about it some more.
> 
> I am still debating buying an EOtech 512.



Like this ?  ;)


----------



## jordan (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that an aimpoint magnifier??


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> Is that an aimpoint magnifier??



Yes. Mounted on the Larue pivot mount.  Second pic is the Aimpoint mag pivoted out of the way of the CCO optic, which in these pics is of the Aimpoint CompM3. 

here:


----------



## jordan (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats pretty nice man. 

Whats the weight looking like with all that?


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> Thats pretty nice man.
> 
> Whats the weight looking like with all that?



It's actually surprisingly light !  Both the Aimpoint or EOtech with the Aimpoint magnifier are probably no more than a pound combined with their mounts.


----------



## jordan (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently picked up some Surefire rails. They are pretty nice.


----------

